# Use Of Black Locust Wood



## k1wml (Oct 16, 2005)

I Have A Friend Who Owns A Sawmill(good Friend To Have) And He Has Some Black Locust Wood To Saw. I Get The First Cuts And Anything He Wants To Get Rid Of. Does Anyone Know What This Stuff Ill Work Good With In Woodworking. The Discription Of It On The Internet Indicates It Is Much Like Tamerack.. I Would Love To Know. Hate To Turn Down A Good Deal!! Thanks-- Happy Woodworking


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe that Black Locust wood is one of the hardest commercial species in the US which of course will make it fairly hard to work with. Although, I believe the primary use for it is xylophone keys. It could also be used for boat building and so on, it has many uses.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Some of the less desirable pieces of this wood has also been used in rural areas for fence posts-rarely ever rots.

Regards
Jerry


----------

